# Front coil over spring rate help



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm looking to purchase a set of coil overs for my 1966 GTO. The car will not see the track or autocross. Daily driver as a real estate agent car. I like the Qa1 set with 500 lb springs, 
My question is.. What spring rates and coil overs are people running?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ken 66gto said:


> I'm looking to purchase a set of coil overs for my 1966 GTO. The car will not see the track or autocross. Daily driver as a real estate agent car. I like the Qa1 set with 500 lb springs,
> My question is.. What spring rates and coil overs are people running?
> 
> Thanks
> Ken


In the right hand corner of this page is the "Google Custom Search." Type in "front coil overs" and you will find several recommendations. :yesnod:


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

*Thanks Jim*



PontiacJim said:


> In the right hand corner of this page is the "Google Custom Search." Type in "front coil overs" and you will find several recommendations. :yesnod:


Thanks Jim,
Believe it or not I did a search first. Found a few pages you responded to but I didn't find a recommendation from someone who installed and has driven their car. Is a 500 lb spring too hard for a driver 66 GTO

Ken


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ken 66gto said:


> Thanks Jim,
> Believe it or not I did a search first. Found a few pages you responded to but I didn't find a recommendation from someone who installed and has driven their car. Is a 500 lb spring too hard for a driver 66 GTO
> 
> Ken


I went with 550# springs (Viking double adjustable coilovers) on my 65 convertible and absolutely LOVE the ride. I replace all of the rubber up front as well (with poly). The car is very responsive / predictable and for me the spring rate is appropriate for such a heavy and fast car. Happy to answer any questions you may have. All the best and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks
100 lbs front end weight difference from 500 to 550
500 rated for a small block - 550 big block according to summit 
My current motor is a 350, but the weight should be the same as a 389/400
Big decision, big purchase


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ken 66gto said:


> Thanks
> 100 lbs front end weight difference from 500 to 550
> 500 rated for a small block - 550 big block according to summit
> My current motor is a 350, but the weight should be the same as a 389/400
> Big decision, big purchase


The pontiac 389 / 400 is a heavy motor....All the folks I spoke to at UMI / Sphoon / Viking all recommended 550# (but they know how I like to drive too)....My daily driver is a 600+ whp car and I enjoy surprising supercars when out for a spin or just getting groceries. If you like to "cruise", you would be fine with a softer spring (car may roll a bit more in turns and move around more under acceleration / deceleration)....

Good luck


----------

